# unsubscribed to wifi onstar no song title normal?



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello we have a new cruze gen 2 it did not come w/ satellite radio but did used to give radio song info....its gone. Is that because we did not keep the onstar and wifi free trial when it expired? Thanks just making sure.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

No that RDS feature is built into some radios, nothing to do with OnStar. I just discovered that OnStar provides local traffic and weather. I've had the CRUZE over 3 years and used to see Weather warnings when I had XM but I no longer get those


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Try another station. The RDS system in the one you're listening to may have died. Also, RDS will stop working if the signal gets weak. It will stop before you notice anything in the sound.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks to both of you, I will check it out, I gave up thinking it had to do w/ on star/ wi fi.  Just went out and fixed it thank you


----------

